# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام محكمة النقض في الاستيقاف

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*       الاستيقاف إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه اشتباه تبرره الظروف، وهو أمر مباح لرجل السلطة العامة، إذا ما وضع الشخص نفسه طواعية واختياراً في موضع الريب والظن، وكان هذا الوضع ينبئ عن ضرورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للتحري والكشف عن حقيقته عملاً بحكم المادة (24) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. والفصل في قيام المبرر للاستيقاف أو تخلفه من الأمور التي يستقل بتقديرها قاضي الموضوع بغير معقب ما دام لاستنتاجه ما يسوغه.
(نقض جلسة 7/6/1987 س38 ق133 ص74)

*       من المقرر أن الاستيقاف إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه اشتباه تبرره الظروف، وهو أمر مباح لرجل السلطة العامة، إذا ما وضع الشخص نفسه طواعية واختياراً في موضع الريب والظن، وكان هذا الوضع ينبئ عن ضرورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للتحري والكشف عن حقيقته عملاً بحكم المادة (24أ. ج).
(نقض جلسة 5/1/1976 س 27 ق 4 ص 33)

*       من المقرر أن الاستيقاف إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه اشتباه تبرره الظروف، وهو أمر مباح لرجل السلطة العامة، إذا ما وضع الشخص نفسه طواعية واختياراً في موضع الريب والظن، وكان هذا الوضع ينبئ عن ضرورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للتحري والكشف عن حقيقته عملاً بحكم المادة (24) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية. والفصل في قيام المبرر للاستيقاف أو تخلفه من الأمور التي يستقل بتقديرها قاضي الموضوع بغير معقب ما دام لاستنتاجه ما يسوغه، ومتى توافرت مبررات الاستيقاف حق لرجل السلطة اقتياد المستوقف إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي لاستيضاحه والتحري عن حقيقة أمره.
(نقض جلسة 25/1/1979 س30 ق30 ص159)

*       الاستيقاف يسوغه اشتباه تبرره الظروف.
(نقض جلسة 6/3/1967 س18 ق63 ص316)

*       إن تقدير المظاهر التي تحيط بالمتهم وكفاية الدلائل المستمدة منها والتي تسوغ لرجل الضبط القضائي تعرضه له واستيقافه إياه من الأمور الموضوعية التي تستقل بها محكمة الموضوع مراقبة منها لسلامة الإجراء الذي يباشره مأمور الضبط القضائي بناء عليها.
(نقض جلسة 2/12/1963 س14 ق158 ص873)

*       الفصل في قيام المبرر للاستيقاف أو تخلفه من الأمور التي يستقل بتقديرها قاضي الموضوع بغير معقب ما دام لاستنتاجه ما يسوغه.
(نقض جلسة 20/12/1971 س22 ق189 ص788)

*       الاستيقاف قانوناً لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد إيقاف إنسان وضع نفسه موضع الريبة في سبيل التعرف على شخصيته، وهو مشروط بالا تتضمن إجراءاته تعرضاً مادياً للمتحري عنه يمكن أن يكون فيه مساس بحريته الشخصية أو اعتداء عليها.
(نقض جلسة 11/1/1979 س30 ق8 ص54)

*       متى كان الاستيقاف هو إجراء يقوم به رجل السلطة العامة في سبيل التحري عن الجرائم وكشف مرتكبيها ويسوغه اشتباه تبرره الظروف فإن ملاحقة المتهم أثر فراره لاستنكاره أمره يعد استيقافًا والفصل في قيام المبرر للاستيقاف أو تخلفه هو من الموضوع الذي يستقل به قاضيه بغير معقب، ما دام لاستنتاجه ما يسوغه.
(نقض جلسة 28/3/1968 س19 ق60 ص328)

*       لما كان الفصل في قيام المبرر للاستيقاف وتخلفه هو من الأمور التي يستقل بها قاضي الموضوع بغير معقب، ما دام لاستنتاجه ما يسوغه، وكان الحكم قد استظهر بحق أن الطاعن وضع نفسه طواعية واختياراً موضع الشبهات والريب بوقوفه بسيارة الأجرة في عدة أوضاع مريبة وغريبة في وقت متأخر من الليل وبها الشاهد والمتهمين فإنه مما يبرر لرجال السلطة العامة استيقافهم للكشف عن حقيقة أمرهم.
(نقض جلسة 5/1/1976 س27 ق4 ص33)

*       يتحقق الاستيقاف بوضع المتهم نفسه بإرادته واختياره موضع الريب والشبهات مما يبرر لرجل السلطة القضائية استيقافه للكشف عن حقيقة أمره، فإشارة رجل الضبطية القضائية لقائد الموتوسيكل بالوقوف وعدم امتثاله لذلك بل زاد من سرعته محاولاً الفرار مع علم الضابط بأنه يقوم بنقل كمية من المخدرات يعد استيقافه قانونياً له ما يبرره من ظروف.
(نقض جلسة 8/11/1971 س22 ق52 ص631)

*       تخلى المتهم عما في حيازته وإنكاره ملكيته له يخول لرجل السلطة العامة الذي يجد الشيء المتخلى عنه أو يقع بصره عليه أن يستوقف المتهم ويلتقط ما تخلى عنه ويقدمه لمأمور الضبط القضائي.
(نقض جلسة 20/12/1971 س22 ق189 ص788)

*       ملاحقة المتهم أثر فراره لاستنكاره أمره يعد استيقافًا.
(نقض جلسة 12/1/1970 س21 ق18 ص74)

*       مجرد إيقاف مأمور الضبط لسيارة معدة للإيجار وهى سائرة في طريق عام بقصد مراقبة تنفيذ القوانين واللوائح في شأنها واتخاذ إجراءات التحري للبحث عن مرتكبي الجرائم في دائرة اختصاصه لا ينطوي على تعرضه لحرية الركاب الشخصية ولا يمكن أن يعتبر في ذاته قبضاً في صحيح القانون، ومن ثم فإن الحكم يكون قد أصاب فيما انتهى إليه للأسباب السائغة التي أوردها من رفض الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش ويحق للمحكمة من بعد الاعتماد على الدليل المستمد من هذا الإجراء.
(نقض جلسة 4/3/1968 س19 ق59 ص320)

*       إن حمل المتهم سلاحاً ظاهرا وفراره بمجرد رؤيته رجال الشرطة يوفر في حقه من المظاهر ما يبيح للضابط التدخل للكشف عن حقيقة أمره.
(نقض جلسة 23/1/1967 س18 ق15 ص87)

*       إذا كان الحكم قد أثبت أن المتهم قد تخلى عن الحقيبة التي كان يحملها، ولما سئل عنها أنكر صلته بها، الأمر الذي أثار شبهة رجال الشرطة فاستوقفوه واقتادوه إلى الضابط القضائي وقصوا عليه ما حدث، فإنه يصح تفتيش الحقيبة بواسطة مأمور الضبط القضائي إذا وجد فيما أبلغ به الدلائل الكافية على اتهام بإحراز مخدر، فاستيقاف المتهم واقتياده إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي إنما حصل في سبيل تأدية رجال الشرطة لواجبهم إذاء الوضع المريب الذي وضع نفسه فيه.
(نقض جلسة 2/5/1960 س11 ق79 ص399)

*       ارتداء المتهم الزي المألوف لرجال البوليس السري وحمله صفارة تشبه النوع الذي يستعمله رجال البوليس وإظهاره جراب الطبنجة من جيب جلبابه هو عمل يتنافى مع طبائع الأمور ويدعوا إلى الريبة والاشتباه، فمن حق رجال البوليس أن يستوقفوا المشتبه فيه واقتياده إلى مركز البوليس لاستيضاحه والتحري عن أمره ولا يعد ذلك قبضاً.
(نقض جلسة 12/10/1959 س10 ق165 ص772)

*       إذا استظهر الحكم أن الطاعن شوهد في منتصف الليل يحمل شيئاً ما أن رأي سيارة البوليس تهدأ من سرعته حتى قفل راجعاً يعدو، وأنه خلع حذائه ليسهل له الجري، فقد توافرت بذلك الدلائل الكافية التي تبرر القبض عليه طبقاً للقانون.
(نقض جلسة 29/12/1958 س9 ق272 ص1122)

*       مجرد استيقاف الدورية الليلية لأشخاص سائرين على الأقدام في الليل انحرفوا عن خط سيرهم العادي بمجرد رؤية أفراد الدورية وظهروا أمامهم بمظهر الريبة مما يستوجب الإيقاف بالتحري عن أمرهم لا يعد قبضاً.
(نقض جلسة 10/11/1958 س9 ق220 ص894)

*       إن ما قام به رجال الهجانة من اقتياد السيارة التي كان يركبها المتهم وبها هذا الأخير إلى نقطة البوليس بعض هروب راكبين منها يحملان سلاحاً ناريا في وقت متأخر من الليل لا يعدو أن يكون صورة من صور الاستيقاف اقتضته بادئ الأمر ملابسات جدية هي سير السيارة بغير نور فلا يرقى إلى مرتبة القبض.
(نقض جلسة 20/10/1958 س9 ق200 ص817)

*       فتح مخبر باب مقعد القيادة بحثاً عن محكوم عليه فار من وجه العدالة أمر داخل فة نطاق تنفيذ المهمة التي كلف بها والتي تبيح له استيقاف السيارة ولا يعد فعله تفتيشاً.
(نقض جلسة 24/10/1960 س11 ق135 ص715)

*       متى كان رجل البوليس باعتباره من رجال السلطة العامة قد أيقن بحق لظروف الحادث وملابساته أن من واجبه أن يستوقف المتهم ويتحري امره، فلما ثارت شبهته فيه رأي أن يستصحبه إلى قسم البوليس، واعترف المتهم أمام الضابط بأن ما في الحقيبة ليس مملوكا له فقام بتفتيشه بأن الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لا يكون له محل.
(نقض جلسة 20/1/1958 س9 ق12 ص54)

*        إذا قام المخبرون في غيبة الضابط المأذون له بالتفتيش باصطحاب المتهمة في سيارة عامة وغيروا اتجاه السيارة وحالوا دون نزول المتهمة مع باقي الركاب إلى حين حضور الضابط المذكور، فهذا الإجراء الذي اتخذوه أن هو إلا صورة من صور الاستيقاف الذي لا يرقى إلى مرتبة القبض.
(نقض جلسة 11/4/1955 س6 ق249 ص807)

*       إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت أن الشرطة المجني عليه وزميله قد شاهدا المطعون ضده ثائرا في الطريق في ساعة متأخرة من الليل فاسترابا في أمره وطلباً إليه تقديم بطاقته الشخصية لاستنكاره أمره فإن هذا يعد استيقافاً لا قبضاً، وإذا توافرت مبررات الاستيقاف وعجز المطعون ضده عن تقديم بطاقته الشخصية بما يوفر في حقه حالة التلبس بالجريمة المعاقب عليها بمقتضى المادتين 52 و 60 من القانون 260 لسنة 1960 في شأن الأحوال المدنية، فإنه يحق لرجل الشرطة قانوناً اقتياده إلى مأموري الضبط القضائي لاستيضاحه والتحري عن حقيقة أمره، فإذا أمسك بملابسه لاقتياده إلى نقطة الشرطة فإن قيامهم بذلك لا يعد قبضاً بالمعنى القانوني، بل مجرد تعرض مادي فحسب.
(نقض جلسة 9/6/1974 س25 ق121 ص568)

*       الاستيقاف أمر مباح لرجل السلطة العامة، إذا ما وضع الشخص نفسه طواعية واختياراً في موضع الريب والظن، وكان هذا الوضع ينبئ عن ضرورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للتحري والكشف عن حقيقته فإذا كشف الاستيقاف أثر ذلك عن حالة تلبس بالجريمة جاز لرجل السلطة العامة أن يحضره ويسلمه إلى أقرب مأمور من مأموري الضبط القضائي.
(نقض جلسة 11/10/1966 س17 ق172 ص394)

*       متى كان الحكم قد استظهر أن الطاعن وضع نفسه باختياره موضع الريبة بفتحه أحد دواليب العمال الموضوعة بفناء محطة القاهرة بعد أن تعددت شكاويهم من سرقة متعلقاتهم من هذه الدواليب مما يبرر لرجال السلطة العامة استيقافه للكشف عن حقيقة أمره، وكانت حالة التلبس بالجريمة قد تحققت أثر هذا الاستيقاف بإلقاء الطاعن لفافة المخدر المضبوطة عن طواعية واختيار. فقد حق لرجل الضبط القضائي تفتيشه ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من قبض رجلي الشرطة الملكيين عليه قبل إلقاء المخدر على خلاف ما أورده الحكم لا يغير من الأمر شيئاً، إذ طالما أن مبررات الاستيقاف قد توافرت فقد حق لرجل الشرطة اقتياده إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي لاستيضاحه والتحري عن حقيقة امره دون أن يعد ذلك في صحيح القانون ضبطا.
(نقض جلسة 25/3/1963 س14 ق44 ص210)

*       إذا كان المتهم قد وضع نفسه موضع الريبة عندما حاول الهرب لمجرد سماعه المخبرين وهما يفصحان عن شخصيتهما لغيره وأنهما حاولا استيقافه لذلك وعندئذ أقر لهما بإحرازه المخدر ثم تبيينا انتفاخا بجيبه، فكان لازم هذا الإقرار تحقيق ما قرر به والتثبت من صحته، وكان للمخبرين أن يقتاداه إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي الذي تلقى عنه المخدر الذي كان يحمله، فإن الدفع ببطلان التفتيش يكون على غير أساس.
(نقض جلسة 14/3/1961 س12 ق38 ص226)

*       إسراع المتهمة بالهرب ومحاولتها التواري عن أنظار رجال البوليس حال مرورهم بمنطقة اشتهر عنها الاتجار بالمخدرات يبرر متابعتها باعتبار المتابعة في هذه الصورة من حالات الاستيقاف، وتخلى المتهمة عن المنديل الذي تضع فيه جانبا من المخدر وظهور الأوراق التي تحوى المخدر يوفر حالة التلبس بإحرازه المبرر للقبض عليها.
(نقض جلسة 2/2/1960 س11 ق27 ص134)

*       إذا كان الثابت من الحكم أن المتهم أسرع بوضع ما يشبه علبة من الصفيح في فمه بمجرد رؤيته المخبر ومضغها بأسنانه وحاول ابتلاعها فإنه يكون قد وضع نفسه بإرادته واختياره موضع الريب والشبهات، مما يبرر لرجال السلطة العامة استيقافه للكشف عن حقيقة أمره، وإذ كانت حالة التلبس بالجريمة قد تحققت أثر هذا الاستيقاف بانبعاث رائحة الأفيون من فم المتهم وشم المخبر والضابط هذه الرائحة ورؤيتهما له وهو يحاول ابتلاع الشيء الذي في فمه الذي تنبعث منه رائحة الأفيون، فإن ما يثيره المتهم في شأن بطلان القبض لا يكون له أساس.
(نقض جلسة 20/4/1959 س10 ق96 ص437)

*       متى كانت المحكمة قد اعتبرت بأدلة سائغة وفى حدود سلطاتها الموضوعية أن ما حصل من الضابط والكونستابل من استيقاف سيارة المتهم للبحث عن المأذون بتفتيشه هو صورة من صور الاستيقاف الذي لا يرقى إلى مرتبة القبض، وإن ذلك حصل بالقدر الذي يستلزمه تنفيذ أمر التفتيش فأخرج المتهم المخدر من تلقاء نفسه وقبل أن يقبض عليه أو يفتشه مما يعد تخلياً منه عن المخدر بإرادته، فإن اعتماد المحكمة على الدليل المستمد من الضبط والتفتيش يكون صحيحاً.
(نقض جلسة 2/10/1956 س7 ق267 ص978)

*       إذا كان الواضح مما أثبته الحكم أن رجلي البوليس إذ كان يمران في دروية ليلية اشتبها في الطاعن اشتباها تبرره الظروف فاستوقفاه فلم يذعن بل حاول الهرب فلما تبعه أحدهما وقف وعندئذ ظهرت حالة التلبس بادية إذ كان يحمل في يده السلاح النارى بشكل ظاهر، فإن الحكم إذ أدانه في جريمة حمل السلاح بدون رخصة تأسيساً على قيام حالة التلبس لا يكون مخطئاً.
(نقض جلسة 9/6/1952 س3 ق397 ص1062)

*       إذا كان الثابت بالحكم أن مأمور الضبط القضائي كان مكلفا بتنفيذ أمر صادر من سلطة التحقيق بتفتيش شخص وجه إليه الاتهام بالاتجار في المواد المخدرة مع آخرين، فإن هذا المأمور إذا استوقف الطاعن عندما رآه مرافقا للمتهم المكلف هو بتفتيشه يكون في حل من ذلك، إذ هو له أن يتحري عن شخصية ذلك المرافق بمجرد أن طلب إليه أن يقف قد بادر إلى إخراج المخدر من جيبه وألقاه على الأرض فلا يكون له أن يتنصل من تبعة إحرازه المخدر بمقولة بطلان الاستيقاف.
(30/3/1953 س4 ق238 ص656)

*       إن مجرد استيقاف الدورية الليلية لأشخاص سائرين على الأقدام في الليل في مكان غير معهود فيه ذلك لا يعد قبضاً، وفرار هؤلاء الأشخاص ومتابعة رجال الدورية لهم ومشاهدتهم إياهم يلقون شيئاً على الأرض تبين أنه أفيون، ذلك يسوغ إدانتهم في إحراز هذه المادة، إذ أن عثور رجال الدورية على هذه المادة لم يكن نتيجة قبض أو تفتيش بل كان بعد أن ألقاه المتهمون وهم يحاولون الفرار.
(نقض جلسة 8/5/1950 س1 ق199 ص606)

*       إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن الخفير قابل المتهمين راكبين دراجات فرابه أمرهم لما يعلمه عن أحدهم من أنه ممن يتجرون في المخدرات فاستوقفهم فألقى واحد منهم على الفور كيسا به مادة مخدرة فأمسك به الخفير وفر الباقون فليس في ذلك ما يمكن عده من إجراءات القبض أو التفتيش قبل ظهور المخدر، فإن مجرد الاستيقاف من جانب الخفير لا يعد قبضاً والعثور على الحشيش لم يكن نتيجة أي تفتيش.
(نقض جلسة 21/10/1940 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج5 ق132 ص256)

*       يجب لصحة الاستيقاف أن تتوفر له مظاهر تبرره، فهو يتطلب أن يكون المتهم قد وضع نفسه موضع الشبهات والريبة بما يستلزم تدخل المستوقف للكشف عن حقيقة أمره، وإذن ومتى كان الثابت من القرار المطعون فيه أن المتهم قد ارتبك عندما رأي الضابطين ومد يده إلى صديريه وحاول الخروج من المقهى ثم عدل عن ذلك، فليس في هذا كله ما يدعو إلى الاشتباه في أمره واستيقافه، لأن ما أتاه لا يتنافى مع طبيعة الأمور، ومن ثم فإن استيقاف أحد الضابطين له وإمساكه بيده وفتحه إنما هو القبض الذي لا سند له من القانون.
(نقض جلسة 10/4/1962 س13 ق85 ص339)

*       الاستيقاف إجراء لا يمكن اتخاذه دون توافر شرطه وهو أن يضع الشخص نفسه طواعية واختياراً في موضع شبهة أو ريبة ظاهرة بما يستلزم تدخل رجال السلطة للكشف عن حقيقة أمره. أما والمتهم وزميلاها لم يقوما بما يثير شبهة رجال السلطة الذي ارتاب لمجرد سبق ضبطه حقيبة تحتوى على ذخيرة ممنوعة في نفس الطريق فسمح لنفسه باستيقاف المتهمين والإمساك بأحدهم واقتياده وهو ممسك به إلى مكان فضاء. فذلك قبض صريح ليس مايبرزه ولا سند له في القانون.
(نقض جلسة 30/5/1960 س11 ق96 ص505)

*       لما كان ضابط المباحث قرر أن المتهم كان يسير في الطريق العام ليلا يلتفت يميناً ويسارا بين المحلات، فليس ذلك ما يدعو للاشتباه في أمره واستيقافه، لأن ما أتاه لا يتنافى مع طبيعة الأمور. وبالتالي فإن استيقافه واصطحابه إلى ديوان القسم هو قبض باطل لا يستند على أساس وينسحب هذا البطلان على تفتيش المتهم وما أسفر عنه من العثور على المادة المخدرة، لأن ما بني على باطل فهو باطل
(نقض جلسة 23/12/1987 س38 ق205 ص1131)

*       من مقارفة المخبران على الصورة التي أوردها الحكم من استيقاف المتهم عقب نزوله من القطار والإمساك به واقتياده على هذا الحال إلى مركز البوليس عمل ينطوي على تعطيل لحريته الشخصية، فهو القبض بمعناه القانوني الذي لم تجزه المادة 34 إجراءات جنائية إلا لرجال الضبط القضائي بالشروط المنصوص عليها فيها. وإذا كانا رجلا البوليس الملكي اللذان قاما بالقبض على المتهم ليس من رجال الضبطية القضائية وكانت القوانين الجنائية لا تعرف الاشتباه بغير ذوى الشبهة والمتشردين ولم يكن المتهم منهم، فما قاله الحكم بأن ما وقع على المتهم ليس قبضاً وإنما هو مجرد استيقاف لا يكون صحيحاً في القانون ولا يؤدى إلى تبرير القبض على المتهم، ويكون هذا القبض قد وقع باطلاً.
(نقض جلسة 20/1/1959 س1 ق16 ص60)

*       إذا كان ما استخلصه الحكم أن فرار المتهم كان عن خوف لا عن ريبة منه، هو أحد الاحتمالات التي يتسع لها تفسير مسلكه، فإنه لا يصح النعي عن المحكمة أنها قضت ببراءة المتهم بناء على احتمال ترجح لديها بدعوى قيام احتمالات أخرى قد تصح لدى غيرها.
(نقض جلسة 27/5/1981 س32 ق101 ص574)

*       للاستيقاف شروط ينبغي توافرها قبل اتخاذ هذا الإجراء وهى أن يضع الشخص نفسه طواعية منه واختياراً في موضع الشبهات والريب، وأن ينبئ هذا الوضع عن صورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للكشف عن حقيقته ومن ثم فمتى كان المخبر قد اشتبه في أمر المتهم لمجرد تلفته وهو سائر في الطريق، وهو عمل لا يتنافى مع طبائع الأمور ولا يؤدى إلى ما يتطلبه الاستيقاف من مظاهر تبرره فإن الاستيقاف على هذه الصورة هو القبض الذي لا يستند إلى أساس في القانون، فهو باطل.
(نقض جلسة 30/12/1957 س8 ق273 ص998)

*       متى كان المخبران قد استوقفا المتهم وهو سائر في الطريق وأمسك بذراعه واقتاداه على هذا الحال إلى مركز البوليس، فإن ما قام به ينطوي على تعطيل لحريته الشخصية فهو القبض بمعناه القانوني المستفاد من الفعل الذي يقارفه رجل السلطة في حق الأفراد والذي لم تجزه المادة (34) إجراءات جنائية إلا لرجل الضبط القضائي وبالشروط المنصوص عليها فيها
(نقض جلسة 8/10/1957 س8 ق205 ص765)

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الشروط التي ينبغي توافرها لمشروعية الاستيقاف ؟ 

من المقرر أن للاستيقاف شروط ينبغي توافرها قبل اتخاذ هذا الإجراء وهى أن يضع الشخص نفسه طواعية منه واختيارا في موضع الشبهات والريب وأن ينبئ هذا الوضع عن صورة تستلزم تدخل المستوقف للكشف عن حقيقته وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلص إلى مشروعية استيقاف الضابط للطاعن لمجرد أنه كان يسير بطريقة ملفته دون أن يبين الحالة التي كان عليها الطاعن قبل استيقافه وما إذا كانت تستلزم تدخل الضابط ليستطلع جلية أمره ذلك أنه إذا انتفت المظاهر التي تبرر الاستيقاف فإنه يكون على هذه الصورة هو القبض الذى لا يستند إلى أساس في القانون فهو باطل وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وجرى في قضائه على صحة هذا الإجراء فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه 0 

(الطعن رقم 86743 لسنة 75 جلسة 2013/04/10)
http://www.cc.gov.eg/Images/H/111146416.pdf

----------

